# Mathews XLR8 & Mini Blasters



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Does anybody use this combo? For clarification let me explain. I bought a Mathews xlr8 (Monster) and have been shooting 75gr. practice tips. The bow is super fast (344fps) and I asked Donnie at Precision Archery what is the best 75gr. expandables to shoot? He told me that the Mini Blasters made by Trophy Ridge are his favorite. Now I am hearing that since these bows are so fast, that you need to have double rubber bands to keep the blades from opening during flight!?! Seems like that would definately affect the opening at impact on an animal!?! Anyone have knowledge or advice on this?


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Are you set on mechanical broadheads? If not, just go buy some slick tricks or g4 strikers... they fly like fieldpoints even at high speeds. With a bow that fast mechanicals bring in tooo many variables as you stated.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Shooting that fast I would pass entirely on the mechanicals, as mentioned. To many issues with things not working as predicted or blades breaking. 

I would look into one of the better made, thicker fixed blades and be done with it. There are a lot of great fixed blade heads out there now with very sturdy blades which will not deflect or break easily on bone when you hit it at the speeds your going to. 

With the velocity your getting, even using a 100gr head your not going to see anything to dramatic other than some extreme penetration. The last question is how far do you want to pull your arrow out of the ground from behind your quarry? 

LAter,
SR


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a Monster and I shoot 100 grain 2bladed rage. I have not had a problem yet, now I don't shoot quite as fast as you but its still over 300fps. Sucks to have a short draw length.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Yeah I was thinking about shooting slick tricks, but right now I am sighted in at up to 55 yards with 75gr. broadheads and don't really feel like resighting my bow all together... guess I can just buy some and see what the difference will be. 

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

Personally, I would just shoot a 100gr broadhead. If you are getting 344 ft/s and you go up to 100 gr tips you are still going to be shooting in the ballpark of 335 ft/s but, your KE will actually increase. And you should still only have to use one pin out to 30 yards. My bow shoots in the upper 290's and I only use 1 pin out to 30 yards.

It is much easier to find 100 gr broad head's than 75. I used to shoot 75 gr b/h but, got tired of not being able to easily find them. But, if Donnie said they would work then, they will. That guy know's his stuff.

Just my $.02

http://www.backcountrybowhunting.com/articles/tools.php


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Yeah I will probly end up going to 100gr... before bought this Monster thats all I ever shot! I am going to try the Slick Tricks, but the cut diameter is only 1"... compared to all the others that have 1 1/2" or bigger!


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

donny knows his stuff....i have bought from him and jack for years...


----------



## cashcropper (Oct 26, 2009)

Dude,thats the same combination he shoots.Why dont you call tomorrow and ask him rather than ask a bunch of folks that are for the most part speculating?Ive bought and traded there since 88 and I dont believe he would steer ya wrong.


----------

